# Smokers in the minority



## lenny (Nov 8, 2008)

Noticed last weekend at Hayfield that I was the only smoker amongst a group of about 20 and possibly on the whole site, although I dont know if anyone noticed cos I would never smoke in anyones face.

Anyone out there admit to being a social outcast,just like me


----------



## cipro (Nov 8, 2008)

Only smoke when i make LOVE I smoulder at the elbows lol


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 8, 2008)

i am a smoker i enjoy a cig i think it is the non smokers that are anti social


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 8, 2008)

cipro said:


> Only smoke when i make LOVE I smoulder at the elbows lol



what about the knees


----------



## cipro (Nov 8, 2008)

mandrake said:


> what about the knees


 

Well on fire lol


----------



## lenny (Nov 8, 2008)

mandrake said:


> i am a smoker i enjoy a cig i think it is the non smokers that are anti social



I know you are as well Graham, but It does,nt make us bad persons does It?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 8, 2008)

no we are good people and we enjoy the finer things in life   like nicotine, alcohol have you noticed lately how all the nice things in life are bad for you like booze cigs and a dam good fry up, its a wonder they havent put a bit o slap an tickle on the bad for you list


----------



## sundown (Nov 8, 2008)

What really puzzles me, about this subject 
is that we smokers are asked to go outside in the beautiful fresh air, 
while the non smokers and anti-smokers sit inside 
devoid of the lovely fresh clean air which the long for. 
why don't they force us polluters of the air 
to enjoy our anti social behavior 
in the confines of an enclosed space
while they sit outside breathing 
fresh air to their hearts delight    

oops!  here comes the flak!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 8, 2008)

sundown said:


> What really puzzles me, about this subject
> is that we smokers are asked to go outside in the beautiful fresh air,
> while the non smokers and anti-smokers sit inside
> devoid of the lovely fresh clean air which the long for.
> ...


i agree with having to go outside to smoke why should i share my expensive ciggy smoke with the general public


----------



## lenny (Nov 8, 2008)

I can,t believe Tony has,nt responded to this thread yet, well, with a username of "WEE,Z" you would expect some input on this subject


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 8, 2008)

> why don't they force us polluters of the air
> to enjoy our anti social behavior
> in the confines of an enclosed space



You will be pleased to know that the designers of modern airports are way ahead of you and always provide one little room just for smokers.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 9, 2008)

What I would really like to know is how much Pub trade has gone down as a result of the ban.
There seem to be a lot of my acquaintances who no longer bother to go to the Pub.
The Pubs are putting a brave spin on it and have said their Trade is up. The number of pub closures would give the lie to this statement.
Certainly, the take-away trade for the Supermarkets has increased dramatically since the Ban.
I think that the French have the right idea: They just ignore it


----------



## Belgian (Nov 9, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> I think that the French have the right idea: They just ignore it


They simply cannot ban tobacco in bars for that's the only place tobacco is sold. 
In Belgium is a ban in restaurants and some idiots would have a ban in cafés too. 
And yes I smoke like a steam engine


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 9, 2008)

*wheeze*

Lenny

Wheeze!! wheeze!!cough!cough!

too much passive smoking.

On a more serious note I have lost all my Friends from my early youth to the ravages of smoking.As a lone survivor of the group I am in favour of banning
smoking in internal spaces.
Lenny has the right idea of disappearing for a quiet puff when he needs to.

However each to their own

My bad habit is Motorhoming, should I give this up ? 

weez
Tony


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

I smoked for many years, and although i agree with the smoking ban in principle, i dont agree with having a smoking ban in every pub. The pubs in my town have suffered immeasurably since it came in. Weekdays now all the pubs are dead, and i can foresee quite a few closing soon.
I do a lot of motorcycle rallies in Belgium, there is only a smoking ban there in pubs that do food, pubs that dont serve food you can smoke in. Why we couldn't have had a sensible compromise like this is beyond me.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 9, 2008)

*moderation*

Biker Jeff
I agree that there could be smoking pubs if people wished that,

keeping away from food etc. is a good idea.
as a family we are eating out more often because we can enjoy the smells of well cooked meals instead of whiffs of cigar/cigarette spoiling the atmosphere.

As I said Each to their own thing

weez
Tony


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Staff have been working in pubs for many years before the smoking ban came in. Then as it could be now, staff could simply choose which pubs to work in.
There is many jobs that i would have considered to be detrimental to my health, i simply didn't work in those jobs.
This country is becoming a health and safety obsessed nanny state.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Well it works perfectly well in Belgium, i never here anyone there complaining about the system of the smoking ban only being in pubs that serve food.
But in my local, the landlord, the staff, and the customers do not, and never did want this total ban.


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2008)

For me I prefer the ban, but each to there own, but one thing for sure the ban will be here to stay forever, infact I can see it getting worse, ie no smoking in public parks, streets, beaches etc etc, now this would be taking it too far, I know of a public park in my neck of the woods thats banned smoking in the play area, and this is in an open space.  For me Im fed up of this big brother state we live in, I read that the average person is caught on CCTV at least 10 times a day !! The nanny state has gone bonkers, sorry about the rant, Im just fed up of goverment attacking our freedom.

Tom


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Another thing the smoking ban has caused is high energy costs for landlords. Pubs cannot afford to lose anymore trade due to the smoking ban, so they are forced to have patio heaters and electric heaters outside for the smokers. My landlord told me that his monthy fuel bills have escalated £400 a month in the winter due to this.
Not to mention the huge carbon footprint this causes.

But no doubt our Government will ban them soon as well..... Then they can start inflicting H&S legislation on the drinkers.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Nov 9, 2008)

The perils of smoking and drinking funny cliptake a look www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr56JBQuXqY


----------



## walkers (Nov 9, 2008)

No one has the right to put other peoples health at risk, banning smoking in enclosed public spaces is about the best thing the british government has done in years. I used to smoke and in general when i did i took other people in to account when i chose where to smoke, drinkers have a choice now for the short time it takes to have a ciggy what harm does it do to go out in the cold? (less than the ciggy) I have emphysema even though i only smoked for a short period and not huge amounts, it is possible for people to have developed cancers and other lung diseases from passive smoking, if you want to smoke it is your choice but be considerate of others please.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 9, 2008)

as for letting some pubs be smoking and others not seems a bit unfair either total ban or not ,it dont bother me about not smoking in a pub the only thing is i hate the government and other do gooders telling me what is good for me and what is bad and then forcing me to abide by there rules. (and then allowing smoking in there bar in the house of commons).  i know the risks and accept them ,as for passive smoking ok there may be some truth in it being detrimental  so it may be a good thing to keep non smokers free from smoke and also to make them not do anything to pollute the atmosphere like thay say we do with our cig smoke


----------



## robjmckinney (Nov 9, 2008)

*Smoking*

As an ex-publican I know how much harm the smoking ban has done to the industry. It would have been quite simple to return to smoke rooms, food pubs could also retain the ban. Pubs solely relying on drink as sole sales were in dire trouble anyway, the smoking ban was the 'final nail'. The pubs that make the 'big bucks' are run by managers, the ones losing money or barely making a profit are farmed to tenants. Today pubs are closing in their hundreds, all that will be left a few for posh dudes boring themselves silly over the rubbish 'real ales'. The rest of us can smoke and drink ourselves to death by whatever means. By the new info released we will be 90% obese by mid century, for the poorest amongst us our life expectancy is dropping all the time. If the recession gets as bad as it seems, some of us we be living perminantly in our vans!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 10, 2008)

robjmckinney said:


> As an ex-publican I know how much harm the smoking ban has done to the industry. ---- all that will be left a few for posh dudes boring themselves silly over the rubbish 'real ales'. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I like my beer with bits of vegetable matter and dead insects in it.
> ...


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a light smoker, although always careful about where I light up.

I almost never visit pubs being a non drinker, but was amazed recently when I visited a local pub .........at the smell 

It absolutely stunk of stale ale, cheap perfume and god knows what else, do they all smell awful now smoking has stopped. It will be an awful long time before I venture into another.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> I almost never visit pubs being a non drinker, but was amazed recently when I visited a local pub .........at the smell
> ---
> It absolutely stunk of stale ale, cheap perfume and god knows what else, do they all smell awful now smoking has stopped.  .



You forgot sweat or perhaps you're too polite? I  am not and will mention it for you


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 10, 2008)

Is that what the other dreadful whiff was 

I did wonder,


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 10, 2008)

*whiff*

Pine disinfectant?


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 10, 2008)

robjmckinney said:


> As an ex-publican I know how much harm the smoking ban has done to the industry. It would have been quite simple to return to smoke rooms, food pubs could also retain the ban. Pubs solely relying on drink as sole sales were in dire trouble anyway, the smoking ban was the 'final nail'. The pubs that make the 'big bucks' are run by managers, the ones losing money or barely making a profit are farmed to tenants. Today pubs are closing in their hundreds, all that will be left a few for posh dudes boring themselves silly over the rubbish 'real ales'. The rest of us can smoke and drink ourselves to death by whatever means. By the new info released we will be 90% obese by mid century, for the poorest amongst us our life expectancy is dropping all the time. If the recession gets as bad as it seems, some of us we be living perminantly in our vans!



Well if you ran a pub that did't sell REAL ALE, then I for one would have walked straight back out as I do now when finding myself only given the choice of, over chilled, pasturised, fized up, sterile puke that the young seem to accept as beer. Ales used to be brewed at the back of the pub and I for one salute the return of the Micro brewery, long may they prosper ..... That is if you can run the gauntlet of the smokers huddled six deep at the door and all their smoke blowing back into the pub


----------



## robjmckinney (Nov 10, 2008)

*Real Ale*

'It was yet another "con" by big business to foist "lager" beers on the poor old Brits. Lagers are very much cheaper to produce and do not need the care that the so-called "real ales" do. None of the "keg" delivered beers do apart from keeping the lines clean'. 

My brewery produced a full range of 'real beers', Gales HSB being the more famous one, the joke was they used the same machines to produce their range of ales. So the claims they are something special always amused us in the know. The brewers all come from the same Universty in Scotland, so all British Brewery's have the technical staff trained from the same place. All the beers in Gales used the basic ingredients, the so called technician adjusted the ingredients to whatever beer required. The only difference to between real ale and ordinary beers was the pump arrangement, one used CO2 and the other a simple hand pump. 

The main difference between 'real ales' was the normal is the alcohol content. The other joke is the claims that beer was stronger in the past than today which is total rubbish, years ago alcohol levels were as today were taxed so beers were always weak, why people could claim the drank 10 pints and still stand. 

The modern beers, are chilled, customers prefer it and CO2 is not injected into the beer but propelled by it. Real Ale in casks have a very limited life and the famous head is produced by the pump method and nozzle, normal beers have longer life and more controllable by the propellant and nozzle. Both can be altered to produce whatever your customers enjoy.

Mild and real ales styles of the past could and was recycled by the publican from the sloops. No doubt it goes on today in pure 'real ale' pubs as this can only be done with cask system as little profit is being made these days!


----------



## Belgian (Nov 10, 2008)

*Beer*



robjmckinney said:


> 'It was yet another "con" by big business to foist "lager" beers on the poor old Brits. Lagers are very much cheaper to produce and do not need the care that the so-called "real ales" do. None of the "keg" delivered beers do apart from keeping the lines clean'.
> 
> My brewery produced a full range of 'real beers', Gales HSB being the more famous one, the joke was they used the same machines to produce their range of ales. So the claims they are something special always amused us in the know. The brewers all come from the same Universty in Scotland, so all British Brewery's have the technical staff trained from the same place. All the beers in Gales used the basic ingredients, the so called technician adjusted the ingredients to whatever beer required. The only difference to between real ale and ordinary beers was the pump arrangement, one used CO2 and the other a simple hand pump.
> 
> ...



Have a real beer, with a 'collar'  (not Stella): welcome to Belgium ! 
Santé LOL


----------



## fencer (Nov 11, 2008)

*R.i.p*



mandrake said:


> no we are good people and we enjoy the finer things in life   like nicotine, alcohol have you noticed lately how all the nice things in life are bad for you like booze cigs and a dam good fry up, its a wonder they havent put a bit o slap an tickle on the bad for you list


You sound like my good friend who died recently aged 97 years.  He only stopped smoking after his ashes cooled. R.I.P


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 11, 2008)

***** said:


> So you wont be wanting a bottle of my San Miguel



Yes please *****, In the summer I have been known to indulge in the better brands of Lager, even from the pump.. 
However the reintroduction of keg bitter by the Major Breweries, by the back door.... Smooth flow....... extra smooth......... extra cold..... is just a con to keep their sub standard offerings for sale as they last a lot longer than a cask conditioned beer, which has hops in the barrel and has to stand after delivery to settle as it is still a live product.
Keg P**s, is pasturised and has an unlimited (within reason) sell life, so is ideal for the seldom used pump and is about as tasty as a bottle of Soda water.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2008)

all bow and pay hommage to real ales, wetherspoons have had a real ale festivle again, and it has been very nice hic hic  sampling the different types they have on offer all at £1.45 per pint.usualy  when i go in there  i only drink abbot anyway. you cannot beat real ales better than any other beers that is if you are grown up enough to be able not to be able to get drunk on a few wine gums and a sniff at the barmaids pinnie : as for lager groooooo it was always classed as a drink for the ladies  that when men were men  in fact all this talk about real ales has wet my whistle i think i am orf for a wee sample now : see you all later :cool oops reached my limit of smilies big grin. eek .


----------



## lenny (Nov 11, 2008)

Mandrakes right  all this talk of drink has even forced me to open a bottle of wine,but getting back to the origional point,"Smoking"

About 3 years ago me and Christine decided it was time to give it up for obvious reasons, so we joined a Quit smoking scheme where we went along and did a breath test which showed the amount of carbon monoxide in the lungs, mine read 24 and Christines was 21, we both received free nicotine replacement patches on a weekly basis, after about 4 weeks visiting the centre our co2. readings were down to zero and with a lot of praise and encouragement from the volunteers involved we thought we had cracked it, however on the sixth and final week when we were due to receive our gold stars for success my breath test read "7", and I swear I never touched a ciggy, they were disapointed in me,Christine didnt believe me and I felt like a leper, I put it down to the fact that I had to queue outside for 20 minutes on a main road with constant heavy traffic flowing before entering the centre taking in all the traffic fumes.
Now , for all of you who think that the smoking ban and the passive smoking is a thing of the past,then you will need to stay away from busy town centres and waiting for a bus could have the same affect


----------



## kell (Nov 11, 2008)

I never understood why the the smoking ban was applied to pubs.

If people want to smoke, surely they know the risk by now. If they choose to work in or frequent smoke filled areas then the risk of passive smoking has been well publicised. provided that theres a smoke free area so people have an option then I don't see that there was a problem.

I dont smoke, haven't done since I was 19, 
If I went into a pub and it was too smokey for my liking I'd go somewhere else, no problem, there were plenty of pubs about. 

Since then the government have decided that we can't be trusted to make our own decisions.

Now theres no smoke in the pubs, but theres no atmosphere either and not many other pubs to go to. Theme pubs , disco pubs, mock Irish pubs, (mega brewerys telling us what we should like).
Should I just stay in the house and sulk?

They're already telling me how selfish I am in driving a gas guzzling heavy diesel campervan around so it's only fair that they should punish me by increasing road duty (I'm all but banned from London due to my inconsiderate behaviour).

But hey! I breath clean air and drink very little alcohol and the government now tell me so long as I avoid lots of food containing additives, dairy, sugar or wheat, and eat my greens, oh yes and do exercises then I could live well till I die, of boredom.

I'm off to build some more of my van


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2008)

lenny WINE !! just back now here goes had a pint of woodfords norfolk nog a smooth, rich and rounded old ale a velvity texture hints of chocolate,treacle and liquorice emerging, the brewery was named after parson woodforde a noted norfolk clergyman (god bless you my son) at 4.5 abv . and a pint of titanic iron curtain, deep rich burnt flavour compliments the biscuty malt character balanced by a large quantity of hops, at 6.0 abv . god bless those russians . also called at our local pizza house buy one get one free if you are cheeky enough you get a garlic bread in place of the second pizza ( i am he. he. ) a chicken and mushroom pizza  and garlic bread and chips  all for 8 quidish including the beer . not bad... more than likely die of over indulgence at a young age now


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2008)

kell said:


> I never understood why the the smoking ban was applied to pubs.
> 
> If people want to smoke, surely they know the risk by now. If they choose to work in or frequent smoke filled areas then the risk of passive smoking has been well publicised. provided that theres a smoke free area so people have an option then I don't see that there was a problem.
> 
> ...



an old saying give up smoking ,, alcohol,  fatty foods, fried foods, will i live to see 90  NO BUT IT WILL JUST FEEL LIKE IT


----------



## lenny (Nov 11, 2008)

mandrake said:


> lenny WINE !! just back now here goes had a pint of woodfords norfolk nog a smooth, rich and rounded old ale a velvity texture hints of chocolate,treacle and liquorice emerging, the brewery was named after parson woodforde a noted norfolk clergyman (god bless you my son) at 4.5 abv . and a pint of titanic iron curtain, deep rich burnt flavour compliments the biscuty malt character balanced by a large quantity of hops, at 6.0 abv . god bless those russians . also called at our local pizza house buy one get one free if you are cheeky enough you get a garlic bread in place of the second pizza ( i am he. he. ) a chicken and mushroom pizza  and garlic bread and chips  all for 8 quidish including the beer . not bad... more than likely die of over indulgence at a young age now



Behave yourself Graham, with a diet like that you,ll end up with a physique like Pavarottie


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2008)

me like Pavarotti  ha ha, ive always been a skinny narrow gut  drink what i want eat what i want. never put any weight on. had a cholesterol test last month well below 5, doctor put in his place as he was saying my lifestyle wasn't good for my age ????????


----------



## lenny (Nov 25, 2008)

*Pubstopover bites the dust*

Remember this kind invite from a while ago?

http://sue.coachhouse.googlepages.com/

Such a shame


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Nov 25, 2008)

*Post pub stopover bites the dust*

Thats a real shame,like all pubs they are feeling the pinch and fighting for a share of the business.Seems when you walk into town centre pubs there is hardly anyone in all day opening has done alot of damage.It's only weekend trade keeping them ticking over,meanwhile the big chains Weatherspoons/Yates are doing very nicely thank you.Who would be a pub landlord not me


----------



## ziderman (Nov 29, 2008)

mandrake said:


> i am a smoker i enjoy a cig i think it is the non smokers that are anti social



That's because you smokers are the only ones who don't realize how bad you all smell. You are all in very much a minority now and guess you do have to stick together.
Dont expect a non smoker to spend too much time in your presence.
Do yourself a big favor . Give it up ! please.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 30, 2008)

ziderman said:


> That's because you smokers are the only ones who don't realize how bad you all smell. You are all in very much a minority now and guess you do have to stick together.
> Dont expect a non smoker to spend too much time in your presence.
> Do yourself a big favor . Give it up ! please.



yes i may well smell of smoke as you say but that is my choice, but as for in the minority well there are usualy more people stood at the door in my local smoking than sat at the bar drinking. as for a non smoker not spending too much time in my company that can be a godsend as they are usualy annoying me by telling me how anti social i am and how much i stink and the ones that are the worst are the ex smokers. there are many things that annoy me like the drunkards that want to start trouble and chuck up all over the streets and that keep decent people out of the pubs and restaurants on a night for fear of mindless violence, why wont our government do anything about that anti social behavior i am shure the majorit of the public would rather sit near a smoker than a loutish drunkard .


----------



## TWS (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeh I agree with the above post, and Im a non smoker, some  police officers would rather take on a smoker than a six foot yob who is causing grief and trouble, Im fed up of this nanny police state we call Britain, god only knows what they will ban next ?


----------



## robjmckinney (Dec 1, 2008)

*Smoking*

I don't smoke but I would be prepared to fight for their right to smoke as their wish. It is a sad world we are entering into of this PC infested world dominated by questionable 'nimby' ethics.

Pubs are dying fantastic rate caused by people who don't go there beyond the facade of the joke 'real ale' brigade who know little of beer, its history or how it's made.

Long live smokers, or not as the case may be, it is their choice and no one should deny their rights. For those who dislike the smell of smoke, let us hope they enjoy the smell of BO and urine!


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 1, 2008)

mandrake said:


> yes i may well smell of smoke as you say but that is my choice, but as for in the minority well there are usualy more people stood at the door in my local smoking than sat at the bar drinking. as for a non smoker not spending too much time in my company that can be a godsend as they are usualy annoying me by telling me how anti social i am and how much i stink and the ones that are the worst are the ex smokers. there are many things that annoy me like the drunkards that want to start trouble and chuck up all over the streets and that keep decent people out of the pubs and restaurants on a night for fear of mindless violence, why wont our government do anything about that anti social behavior i am shure the majorit of the public would rather sit near a smoker than a loutish drunkard .



However you may find that the loutish drunk, also has a pocket full of Marlboro's


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 1, 2008)

What do you think I don't know about real ale ..... You ought to try it .... what are you scared you might taste something for a change instead of the chemic, homogoenised, pasturised, tasteless, over carbonated, sterile, disguting puke they sell as smooth flow or extra cold ......... its all global brewery P**s and if your drinking it, they are laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## t&s (Dec 1, 2008)

anti smoking anti drinking ect
a little over the top i think 
only (i) can decide what ( i ) do and i do it at my own own peril
what next no smoking or drinking in your motorhome


----------



## robjmckinney (Dec 1, 2008)

*Real Ale*

As an ex-publican I have some experience of real ales, clearly {'chemic, homogoenised, pasturised, tasteless, over carbonated, sterile, disguting puke they sell as smooth flow or extra cold ......... its all global brewery P**s and if your drinking it'} this person has no idea of beer and how it is made or served!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 1, 2008)

I only ever drink draught Lager or draught Guinness, and i get a perfect pint wherever i go for a pint.
Real ale drinkers on the other hand are always moaning about their beer, its either too cold, too warm, not the same as was the previous night... in fact they usually have to try about 3 or 4 pints of different ales in a pub to actually find one that is acceptable on that night.
I couldn't be doing with all that malarky.


----------



## lenny (Dec 2, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> I only ever drink draught Lager or draught Guinness, and i get a perfect pint wherever i go for a pint.
> Real ale drinkers on the other hand are always moaning about their beer, its either too cold, too warm, not the same as was the previous night... in fact they usually have to try about 3 or 4 pints of different ales in a pub to actually find one that is acceptable on that night.
> I couldn't be doing with all that malarky.



Aye but the best memory of my summer was sat in the beer garden of a Yorkshire country pub (down wind ,of course) on a hot balmy Sunday afternoon with a nice pint and my fag, totally chilled







aahhh  ,  Heaven


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 2, 2008)

robjmckinney said:


> As an ex-publican I have some experience of real ales, clearly {'chemic, homogoenised, pasturised, tasteless, over carbonated, sterile, disguting puke they sell as smooth flow or extra cold ......... its all global brewery P**s and if your drinking it'} this person has no idea of beer and how it is made or served!



Oh yes I do, I have a couple of pals who run a Micro brewery........ And there are plenty of Publicans around here no nothing of real beer, they just dispense the p**s the brewery provide them with, they might as well be running a petrol station.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 2, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> I only ever drink draught Lager or draught Guinness, and i get a perfect pint wherever i go for a pint.
> Real ale drinkers on the other hand are always moaning about their beer, its either too cold, too warm, not the same as was the previous night... in fact they usually have to try about 3 or 4 pints of different ales in a pub to actually find one that is acceptable on that night.
> I couldn't be doing with all that malarky.



What a load of old cobblers we are getting from the anti real ale brigade, I have never in 30 odd years of drinking real beer taken 3 or 4 pints to get a decent pint. The only time you question a pint of REAL ale is if it has not settled long enough, there for cloudy or if it is the end of a barrel and never does a decent landlord question your judgement as they are proud of the skill they posses in dispensing a premium product to discerning custom...... I also like a pint of Guinness,but you can even get a bad pint of that.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 2, 2008)

lenny said:


> Aye but the best memory of my summer was sat in the beer garden of a Yorkshire country pub (down wind ,of course) on a hot balmy Sunday afternoon with a nice pint and my fag, totally chilled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a pint of black sheep ...A Yorkshire pint of distinction


----------



## robjmckinney (Dec 2, 2008)

*Real Ale*

Only a person who knows nothing about beer would state CO2 was somehow injected into beer. CO2 is merely used as a propellant to get the beer from from the barrel to the tap, is tastless and colourless and is not absorbed in the beer. The so called 'real ale' and ordinary beers in my brewery were made in the same vat and the same equipment, so much for special treatments. The scientist or brewers are trained in one place in the UK, a Scottish University. Everybody has to use the same expertise because of the Custom and Excise rules and regs to classify such beers.

For our brewery we had to scientists/brewers employed to produce our extensive range of 'real ales'. On my 'training days' I had many long periods and chats with these people, I will not claim my self to be an expert on brewing ales because 'I knew them' but they did provide 'enlightenment' from bulsh*t. My 'claim to fame' or expertise is serveral industry standard qualifications in including 'real ale' management, I will of course bow to your superior knowledge you have been hiding from us so far. Chemic, homogoenised, pasturised, tasteless, over carbonated, sterile, disguting puke they sell as smooth flow or extra cold ......... its all global brewery P**s and if your drinking it clearly shows limited knowledge so far.

'Real ales use a simple pump device, ordinary beers use CO2 to pump the beer, it is in both cases the 'tip or valve' on the end of tap produces variations on the type 'head' on the beer. Good quality beers need regular maintainance of the serving equipment, cleaning pipes and preperation of the opening of keg as well as standing time in real ales, as mention by others. Cooling is provided by celler coolers, like giant fridge unit, for cooler largers direct coolers are used. Beers and real ales are not normally fed through direct coolers because it made them to cool and not traditional. An interesting fact has been a rise in the demand of cooler beers to match the same serving temperature of largers, tradition not always best!

At no time is this claim ''chemic, homogoenised, pasturised, tasteless, over carbonated, sterile, disguting puke they sell as smooth flow or extra cold ......... its all global brewery P**s and if your drinking it' has any trace fact. But your 'mate twice removed from your aunts great uncle' makes you the expert, I would of course bow to your questionable expert knowledge or lack of expertise!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 2, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> What a load of old cobblers we are getting from the anti real ale brigade, I have never in 30 odd years of drinking real beer taken 3 or 4 pints to get a decent pint. The only time you question a pint of REAL ale is if it has not settled long enough, there for cloudy or if it is the end of a barrel and never does a decent landlord question your judgement as they are proud of the skill they posses in dispensing a premium product to discerning custom...... I also like a pint of Guinness,but you can even get a bad pint of that.



I'm not part of an 'anti real ale brigade' as you put it..... excuse me while i guffaw laughing.
It was rather an observation of real ale drinkers that i've seen in pubs in many years of drinking in pubs.
Oh... and a bit of taking the p!ss of course, but then real ale drinkers have about as much of a sense of humour as dress sense. Dare i mention CAMRA tee shirts and sweatshirts.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 2, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> I'm not part of an 'anti real ale brigade' as you put it..... excuse me while i guffaw laughing.
> It was rather an observation of real ale drinkers that i've seen in pubs in many years of drinking in pubs.
> Oh... and a bit of taking the p!ss of course, but then* real ale drinkers have about as much of a sense of humour as dress sense. Dare i mention CAMRA tee shirts and sweatshirts*.




and beards


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 3, 2008)

PMSL.....
I forgot to mention the beards.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 3, 2008)

Have any of you been to a CAMRA Meeting? 
I was given some free* tickets a few years ago. These entitled you to so many glasses of free grog.
I went with Maj. Woodthorpe and the Reverend Morley, good friends and always ready for a P**s-up.
We got there and there were loads of Beardies all wandering around muttering about how the Old Scrotum's Very Peculiar had a cheesy smell and that the Clack Meister seemed to smell of old fish. 
Most of them looked like they should have been allowed out without their Keepers. There was a constant thud at the doorway as more of them were rolled of the back of vehicles and they were released from their travelling sacks.
Fortunately, we found something brewed by a particularly alcoholic order of Belgian monks and slipped into oblivion after a few pints 

* Remember "Free" is good and "That will be £20 Sir" is bad.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL Nice one....
That did give me a chuckle.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 3, 2008)

you can all say what you want anyone whose pallet is atuned to a drop of good beer will go for a real ale every time and leave the inferior stuff to the boys and leave the propper beer to us hardend men


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 3, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Have any of you been to a CAMRA Meeting?
> I was given some free* tickets a few years ago. These entitled you to so many glasses of free grog.
> I went with Maj. Woodthorpe and the Reverend Morley, good friends and always ready for a P**s-up.
> We got there and there were loads of Beardies all wandering around muttering about how the Old Scrotum's Very Peculiar had a cheesy smell and that the Clack Meister seemed to smell of old fish.
> ...


 Very good
I have never been to a CAMRA meeting in my life, let alone be a member. I do however look at a copy of the good beer guide when in a new area as it tends to describe the pubs as well as the beer.....
I agree going to a camra meeting must be as bad an anorac activity as I could imagine. So sorry ballo you have the better of me there However I do like a decent pint of a REAL ALE, as the differences you can get in just one decent pub make aworld of a difference to the Smooth flow extra cold extra yuk muck.
Oh I do however have a beard ....... so you  can all have a giggle over that.


----------



## ziderman (Dec 5, 2008)

mandrake said:


> yes i may well smell of smoke as you say but that is my choice, but as for in the minority well there are usualy more people stood at the door in my local smoking than sat at the bar drinking. as for a non smoker not spending too much time in my company that can be a godsend as they are usualy annoying me by telling me how anti social i am and how much i stink and the ones that are the worst are the ex smokers. there are many things that annoy me like the drunkards that want to start trouble and chuck up all over the streets and that keep decent people out of the pubs and restaurants on a night for fear of mindless violence, why wont our government do anything about that anti social behavior i am shure the majorit of the public would rather sit near a smoker than a loutish drunkard .


NO its not smoke you smell of. If you ever give up  and of course that's your choice , then if you meet some one who smokes or worse wake up beside them and then smell it you will know what I am on about. It';s like your exhaling liquid sh*t ...honest , that's what it smells like. If it was just smoke I could handle it. 
As for all out side the pub ...well you used to all be in side it. Why do you think none smokers did not go inside? Having to pass through smokers on the way to any pub is still bad enough.
At the same time I do not agree with the ban, in Pubs. It was better that's where you all were and I did not have to go in. Now your all in the open and that's far worse as far as I am concerned.
No personal vendetta . But you said about smokers being more social....you got a reply my friend.

Yer I be an Ex smoker too. I got a right to preach about it as I am sure if you ever do give up you would be the same and thank me too. You just cant handle the fact that others have managed to give up and you have not . Cause I bet you would like to give up , not met anyone yet who has not!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 5, 2008)

I can see the argument from both smokers and non smokers, as i used to smoke heavy but i'm always giving up for a few months then going back to it.
Non smokers should not have to breath smoke from smokers, but i still believe there should be a choice of smoking and non smoking pubs.
Everyone would then be happy.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 5, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> I can see the argument from both smokers and non smokers, as i used to smoke heavy but i'm always giving up for a few months then going back to it.
> Non smokers should not have to breath smoke from smokers, but i still believe there should be a choice of smoking and non smoking pubs.
> Everyone would then be happy.



Jeff, I think what you are saying is actually evolving, as the outside areas are becoming more and more (indoor) as more sophisticated (outdoor) areas complete with heating roofing 3/4 pannelling with 1/4 glazing carpeting etc, is this not the entrepurial British getting around a problem...... within the law, and then won't we all be happy


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 5, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Jeff, I think what you are saying is actually evolving, as the outside areas are becoming more and more (indoor) as more sophisticated (outdoor) areas complete with heating roofing 3/4 pannelling with 1/4 glazing carpeting etc, is this not the entrepurial British getting around a problem...... within the law, and then won't we all be happy



The only problem as i see it though Rick, is that pubs are dying on there ass and seem to have been since the smoking ban came in.
I guess there will never be smoking pubs now, so whatever happens and how ever many pubs go bust will just be a fact of life.
I used to really enjoy going out for a pint in the week, but now it is so dead its just not enjoyable anymore.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 5, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> The only problem as i see it though Rick, is that pubs are dying on there ass and seem to have been since the smoking ban came in.
> I guess there will never be smoking pubs now, so whatever happens and how ever many pubs go bust will just be a fact of life.
> I used to really enjoy going out for a pint in the week, but now it is so dead its just not enjoyable anymore.



Are you a smoker? because my local, when I used to go to it before the ban, I used to have to strip off at the door and hang my clothes on a hanger outside as it was like an opium den in there but now it is still busy, with the same formula of footy on the t.v. and regular bands and a good smokers area. maybe thats the secret......... i also think that the writing was on the wall when you could get 40 bottles of stella in a supermarket for £16 BUT YOU PAID £2.60 for a bottle in a pub.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 5, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Are you a smoker? because my local, when I used to go to it before the ban, I used to have to strip off at the door and hang my clothes on a hanger outside as it was like an opium den in there but now it is still busy, with the same formula of footy on the t.v. and regular bands and a good smokers area. maybe thats the secret......... i also think that the writing was on the wall when you could get 40 bottles of stella in a supermarket for £16 BUT YOU PAID £2.60 for a bottle in a pub.



Supermarkets were doing cheap drink for many years before the smoking ban, but its only since the ban that pubs have been suffering.
I dont actually smoke at the moment, but as i say i've gone back to it many times. So i can see both sides.
But anyone that doesn't believe its the smoking ban that has caused the deline in pub trade is blinkered to the fact that hundreds of pubs are shutting every month.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 6, 2008)

I think Ziderman is a bit paranoid when it comes to smokers. I do not mean it in an offensive way. As he has admitted himself he used to be a one time smoker. I am a non drinker, not a drop has touched my lips for 66 years. I go daily into a pub because I love playing pool. I admit I hate the smell of booze, but I accept it. The reason I accept it, is because we are a free people. I talk with people and their breath makes me feel slightly ill. Point I am trying to make, I have a choice to walk away or converse. A little bit of understanding does not cost anything. It is brilliant he does not smoke anymore. There are some who wish to give up but cannot do, some have greater will power as others. Respect peoples choices in life, no two persons are the same, that what makes the world go round. Live and let live.


----------



## ziderman (Dec 6, 2008)

David & Ann said:


> I think Ziderman is a bit paranoid when it comes to smokers. I do not mean it in an offensive way. As he has admitted himself he used to be a one time smoker. I am a non drinker, not a drop has touched my lips for 66 years. I go daily into a pub because I love playing pool. I admit I hate the smell of booze, but I accept it. The reason I acceptit, is because we are a free people. I talk with people and their breath makes me feel slightly ill. Point I am trying to make, I have a choice to walk away or converse. A little bit of understanding does not cost anything. It is brilliant he does not smoke anymore. There are some who wish to give up but cannot do, some have greater will power as others. Respect peoples choices in life, no two persons are the same, that what makes the world go round. Live and let live.



That's like I said , I don't go near smokers I don't like it , it's my choice to avoid them. What's paranoid about that? I fart and others don't like it , they walk away. It's there choice. Don't make them paranoid doses it?

Why all the bull about choice ...world go around ....because we are free.?????..ZZZZZZZ!
Up until I got a motor home I hated them , being a motor cyclist , coming up behind dodders doing 15mph all the time, hate caravans even more.....!

You say you don't drink no more? I reckon you  do. I mean what the heck does "acceptit" mean. Check your post LOL

In for a rollicking for speaking my mind I guess. Hey ho !


----------



## cipro (Dec 6, 2008)

I am a ex smoker and have been for the lasy 22 years

But I must admit after a heavy night drinking and smoking, in the morning
my hair -pillow - clothes all smelt and my mom used to go ape 

But that is what it was all about perhaps in them days and have no regrets of my youth life style
however I am glad I have given up and it was very hard to do nicotine is 
hard to kick your body must love it just like some people have choc addiction no smell bit cheaper but you get fat

But to be honest some times I would love a fag may be because it 
reminds me of the youth times  but as a EX smoker I think we are the worst in the argument factor, actually I have resisted to post on this subject until now simply because there is  choices we make and others may not like.
I am like Guinness I am not bitter lol


----------



## ziderman (Dec 7, 2008)

*Custard creams...*

Custard creams...biscuits I still cannot keep anything like that in the house even after all this time. 
I mean it's been 2 days now since I gave up. TIC


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 7, 2008)

well its a well known fact that nicotine addiction is harder to kick than heroin addiction . i gave up smoking years ago that lasted 5 years and i still wanted a ciggy, so i gave in and succumbed to my inner self and started again and never looked back .


----------



## lenny (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, thinking about kicking the habit myself, I,m sure It,s stunting my growth


----------



## ziderman (Dec 7, 2008)

Think its 5 years this coming new year....


----------

